#     700 .

## mef1stofel

, ,    1: 7.7    :     700 .        750 .
    50,      ?
    ,   . , , ?
  ,       :

 44  71
750
 71  68    ˻
91

 1: 27 ,    7.70.507

----------


## Naumov

700 .?

----------

1.      "  ()", , "  "...    ...

2.      :
  -  .1<><  > 50=

----------


## mef1stofel

> 700 .?


  . 217

----------


## mef1stofel

> 1.      "  ()", , "  "...    ...
> 
> 2.      :
>   -  .1<><  > 50=


 !

----------


## Naumov

*mef1stofel*,       ,      .

----------


## mef1stofel

> *mef1stofel*,       ,      .


   ?
  , "  700."  -  .

----------


## Naumov

*mef1stofel*,  ,       .       .

----------


## mef1stofel

> *mef1stofel*,  ,       .       .


,   .  01.01.2008   :



> ,                 ,  
> ,     ,    
>    ,    700   
> 
>   2 500        ,
> 
>               ,     
> ,    ,           
>     ,   ,   ,
> ...

----------


## Naumov

, , .

----------


## mef1stofel

,  ....

----------

700 .    ()

----------


## Andyko

**,   .

----------


## Anadrielle

,   ,        ,  10000 .,       ,  700 .? .. 10000-700=9300*13%?       ?

----------

100 - , -   .  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

*Anadrielle*,    ,       .

----------


## Anadrielle

.      .        700 .?  ?

----------


## Anadrielle

,     1 8   ??

----------

> .      .        700 .?  ?


  .

----------


## Anadrielle

!      700.    1?  ?

----------

> !      700.    1?  ?


      "  17.7-  17.7-     700 ".  .   ,  )))

----------


## 3olotce

> 1.      "  ()", , "  "...    ...
> 
> 2.      :
>   -  .1<><  > 50=


 ,      ?     .   .      2- ?
    -  ?

----------

-    -     -    - "  " -  -       (   ) - :  91.2 -  

 -    -   -  -  - <> - "  " -  
 -    -   -     -  - <> - "  " -  

   -     -     - 3olotce - "  "

----------


## 3olotce

> -    -     -    - "  " -  -       (   ) - :  91.2 -  
> 
>  -    -   -  -  - <> - "  " -  
>  -    -   -     -  - <> - "  " -  
> 
>    -     -     - 3olotce - "  "


!!!

----------


## Anadrielle

1,   ,        ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

**

----------


## Anadrielle

..    ,    ,        ,     /?      ,       /??     . ?       -

----------


## Anadrielle

,      10000,00 .  ,  2 , :
10000-700=9300;
9300*2=18600;
  2418  2779? ..  18600 *13%  18600      ????

----------


## Anadrielle

,   !  :Frown:

----------

